# Orca ride



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Has anyone had an opportunity to testride Orca 2007? What are your impressions?
I´m trying to deside, Orca or Opal. I have read in the forum that Orca -06 is not as stiff as Opal and that Orca -07 is 30% stiffer than -06. How does that compare? Is Opal still the stiffest? Grateful for your comments!


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Orca*

You are probably a bit early, you will be lucky to find someone. Outside of Orbea and Bicycling, Velonews, etc, I don't think anyone has had a chance to ride this bike yet. Now, with that said, the demo at Interbike is happening now (Monday and Tuesday) and the Orca will be there. But those types of test rides are generally short and a one time shot. The frame / bicycle should start shipping later in Oct, so you will probably have better luck getting an informed answer towards late Oct. 

But, I believe 07' Orca is stiffer than 06' and Opal is still the stiffest and what the teams will ride.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

FLbiker said:


> You are probably a bit early, you will be lucky to find someone. Outside of Orbea and Bicycling, Velonews, etc, I don't think anyone has had a chance to ride this bike yet. Now, with that said, the demo at Interbike is happening now (Monday and Tuesday) and the Orca will be there. But those types of test rides are generally short and a one time shot. The frame / bicycle should start shipping later in Oct, so you will probably have better luck getting an informed answer towards late Oct.
> 
> But, I believe 07' Orca is stiffer than 06' and Opal is still the stiffest and what the teams will ride.


from the rep via the lbs owner etc etc, the new orca is supposed to rival the opal in stiffness. i think orbea realized they were losing a lot of sales for their "flagship" frame because of that. it is certainly lighter than the opal now.....re: stiffness, i guess well see soon....just the $.02 given to me...


----------



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to make up my mind which to by, Orca or Opal, without having an opportunity of a testride. Your comments are very valuable. If the Orca is like you say it clerarly would be the natural teambike? I will ty to postpone my order a little while an base it on your riderimpressions. Thanks


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

ElanS3 said:


> I have to make up my mind which to by, Orca or Opal, without having an opportunity of a testride. Your comments are very valuable. If the Orca is like you say it clerarly would be the natural teambike? I will ty to postpone my order a little while an base it on your riderimpressions. Thanks



The Orca will not be ridden by pro teams, only opal. The opal is the essential racing bike and yes, it is still stiffer "feeling" than orca (I rode both bikes back to back at dirt demo/Interbike). This is due to the more simple tube shaping that opal has. True, Orca has been improved for stiffness, but this is lateral stiffness, not vertical. What impressed me most about the new orca was the comfort of the bike for the stiffness, however though Opal did seem to have a rougher ride (this is relative as it's more comfortable than most bikes I rode like the Look 595) the Opal seemed to have a little more snap. There really is a purpose to those sexy looking tubes used on Orca, they are using lighter stiffer material, but it's how the materials are laid and utilized that is the true science behind the bike. The Orca to me would be the bike a pro level rider would "ride" and the Opal is the bike that the pro level rider would "race". I can honestly say the new Orca is the most refined bicycle I've ridden and I've ridden a lot. I've owned 4 Orbea road bikes and this one is by far the best. Granted it's worth the wait, but there is nothing wrong with Opal...it's comfortable, fast, responsive, "climby" and looks like it's moving when it's sitting there. So if you can wait on Orca do it, but if you need a great bike now that won't dissapoint definitely order Opal. From what I hear though if you're going to Order Orca you better do it quick, because I've heard Orbea is sold through their first shipment already.


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

*Si senor, make mine an Orbea!*

Everything you guys say is true. But don't forget the fact that the '07 is one hot looking bike. As a result, I'm placing my order this Saturday and I'm expecting delivery in January '07. 

According to the guys at the shop, the white is coming out first, smaller sizes first. Then blue and I forget the rest.

I'll post the photos as soon as it comes in.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*My Orca is planned for 07' too*

I'm gathering my funds together, and after playing on the built to order site, I'll be $4,400 poorer next year.

Orca - Orange Color
SRAM Rival - With the Rival compact crank
ITM carbon bar and stem
Selle Italia Thoork saddle
Ksyrium Elite Wheels - Thought about Rolf Apex wheels since I like the minimal spoke pattern but haven't heard anything about that brand.

Only the newest technology for sure.


----------



## roadcyclee (Sep 2, 2006)

Great choice! . 

I'm going w/: Mavic Ksyrium ES,ITM 101 Bar & Stem, Dura Ace gruppo and crank, Zeus carbon post, Selle Italia Thoork gel flow saddle - A real tribute to american materialism, thanks to Visa!


----------

